# McClelland Dark Star



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

So, I'm going through some tobacco samples seeing what I haven't tried yet and I run across Dark Star. I apologize but I have absolutely no idea who sent me this. It was tucked away in the bottom of an envelope I had consolidated several things I'd gotten that day.

I look at it and realize that this stuff is so dark that the lights dimmed when I took it out. I'm still amazed at the ketchup smell you get from every single McClelland blend. Unfortunately, that aroma translates directly to the flavor, at least for a while. This stuff is really moist and very very dense.

I know I should have let it dry some but I didn't have time. So it was hell on wheels to get this lit. Once lit I didn't get a whole lot of smoke from it either. That's ok because it really threatened to bite. Never got to the bite stage though.

The flavor starts out tasting like ketchup and prunes. That ketchup flavor did burn off after about hlaf way through. Then it tastes like burning prunes. Still not a good flavor. Once I got about 3/4 of the way through the bowl the virginias started coming through. Dark virginia flavors that are ok but not really something I'm too interested in.

If you don't like McKletchups, you won't like this. Dark Star will have it's fans, but I think I can do without it.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dark Star is tough to light & keep lit in my opinion. McClellands Blackwoods Flake seems similar in construction, but is more of a broken flake, and easier to pack & smoke.

Here's a drying tip a buddy showed me, place the strips on a plate & microwave for 15-20 seconds. It dries it just enough to facilitate a good bowl.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice review, Dave. This is what has me shying away from the McKetchups. I just got really lucky with the #5100 I just got. One good one without the ketchup isn't enough for me to buy more of their blends to try since I have had more with ketchup than without. I have given them all an equal chance, but just the smell of the ketchup ruins the whole smoke for me.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmmmmm...McKetchupie goodness. Me likey.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I have never tried that blend but i want to now, yummy kethup!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

bent-1 said:


> Dark Star is tough to light & keep lit in my opinion. McClellands Blackwoods Flake seems similar in construction, but is more of a broken flake, and easier to pack & smoke.
> 
> Here's a drying tip a buddy showed me, place the strips on a plate & microwave for 15-20 seconds. It dries it just enough to facilitate a good bowl.


According to Greg Pease you should never heat tobacco you like. It will change the flavor. And if you're sampling tobacco, you shouldn't heat it either.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a big Dark Star fan. But, like others, the McKetchup taste puts me off. 

Substantial drying seems to help. I pack a bowl of Dark Star several hours before I plan to smoke it. Which is a pain. But 6 hours of drying takes away 90% of the ketchup aroma. And what vinegary tang that's left doesn't linger during the smoke.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Dark Start is a smoke that needs to dry quite a bit. I have the best luck with it when I rub it out and let it dry for a couple of hours, then give it a day or to in the bowl before smoking. With some time, its way better.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

YAY! More for me!

Yes, it can be a pain to prep and light but it rewards the patient.
As others have mentioned, it needs to be bone dry to smoke well and not turn into a wet, stinky pile.

There have been times when I got flavors of lemon merigue pie. Other times a deep molasses sweetness with an underlying taste of old cinnamon stick.

Heaven!

Then again, most of it has had 5 years in the tin...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I was the one that sent it Dave, sorry you didn't enjoy it more! Personally I like the McClelland "Tang" (that's what I'm gonna call it), but this is definitely one of if not the hardest blends to prepare and keep lit. As mentioned it must be dried for longer than you would think. But damn is it tasty stuff!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I was the one that sent it Dave, sorry you didn't enjoy it more! Personally I like the McClelland "Tang" (that's what I'm gonna call it), but this is definitely one of if not the hardest blends to prepare and keep lit. As mentioned it must be dried for longer than you would think. But damn is it tasty stuff!


Don't be sorry. I love trying new tobaccos! It took a little long for the flavors to come out for me. No big deal.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

owaindav said:


> According to Greg Pease you should never heat tobacco you like. It will change the flavor. And if you're sampling tobacco, you shouldn't heat it either.


I appreciate Greg's opinion, being a master blender, and experimentation should be at discretion. But, I disagree that a blend should never be heated. The blends I've heated I discern minimal to no difference, though everyone's taste is different. Almost all have been flake tobaccos. I do not like the effect it has on non-flake tobacco's though.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Does that ketchup taste go away after some aging?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

JeffinChi said:


> Does that ketchup taste go away after some aging?


Not sure on DS. But I've got some Grand Orientals that have 6-8 months out of the tins in mason jars and still smell like ketchup. And remember, a lot of McClellands end up with a couple years of age before they ever leave a B&M or etailer for some reason. So I don't think it'll go away.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've smoked Blackwoods Flake which is similar, and it did benefit from two hours drying time. Honestly, it was one of the better VAs I've ever had. It is easily the peer of FVF and Union Square. 

As for the infamous tang, here's my take: I bet they process their leaves with some sort of vinegar or something very similar. VAs naturally have a high sugar content, and sometimes even more is added as a casing or topping. Ketchup, on the other hand, also contains a fair amout of vinegar and a ton of sugar. It's no wonder so many people report a ketchup smell. With drying, I've rarely had any of that flavor come through in the smoke.


----------

